
Ask HN: Middle way between being the boss and being a slave? - cureyourhead
I have a startup project I&#x27;m working on. I need money to complete it. I&#x27;ve applied for and got some jobs but it pretty much always ends the same  way with me getting fired. I just do what I think I should be doing, and I don&#x27;t do what I don&#x27;t want to do. I argue for a point and if I don&#x27;t see it&#x27;s a good idea then I won&#x27;t do it. I understand some employers may want slaves who will do as their told but that&#x27;s not what I&#x27;m going to do. So I&#x27;m not finding income from the job. And I&#x27;m not at the stage to really get funding because the idea can boot strap and it&#x27;s nearly done and I&#x27;d rather spend the time finishing it than finding people I don&#x27;t know to work with. I&#x27;ve asked my friends and family and  they&#x27;ve  helped me out a bit, sometimes in exchange for some % of capital.<p>So I wanted to see if there is something I&#x27;m missing. A middle way between being CEO all the time and being an employee-slave where I can make money do purchase a bit more runway to still finish and launch my project. Any ideas?
======
simonpure
I recommend freelancing or contracting. This way you can choose your clients,
set your own terms and generally get paid for deliverables as opposed to being
micromanaged how to do your work.

Also, I'd suggest you also try to understand why people are asking you to do
certain things and if you have a better way of accomplishing the same goal,
try to explain it.

I personally have strong opinions, but I've learned that there is not one true
way of doing something, but it's all about tradeoffs. Focusing on tradeoffs
usually makes for more productive conversation.

Good luck with your project!

~~~
cureyourhead
Thanks a lot!

